# Hello



## keithjmc (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello my name is Keith. I have always been interested in Mantids and recently purchased a few ooths for the first time. They hatched two days ago! They don't seem to be very interested in eating, I am going to search the forum for information on when they should be eating. BTW they are chinese mantids.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from AZ!

You should be feeding your new nymphs fruit flies (Drosophila melanogaster), now! You're going to need lots, so check on the "food and feeding" and look at the article at the top by Orin. Good luck! Also look at the Other For Sale section if you need to buy a few pots of ffs by Email.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Keith, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here!  If your nymphs are 2 days old they should be getting interested in food. One or two days after hatching is usually the norm for them starting to eat. Have you offerred them anything yet? If so... what? If they aren't interested in what you've offered, it might be too big. Chinese are usually big enough to start out on _D. hydei_, though _D. melanogaster_ often works slightly better at the very beginning. You're on the right track searching around the forum for answers. Previous threads are a great resource. You'll learn a lot... likely more than you intended!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, welcome! Mantids are awesome


----------



## mantidian (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome. Generally they will start eating 24 hours or so after hatching.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

hello there! welcome from beautiful OHIO!


----------

